# What is this fixture?



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

I'm mostly residential service, with some light commercial thrown in. We were working at a local school this week when I came across this:










I presume it's a water supply for the HVAC guys working on the roof units? I'm curious how it's works as I didn't see any obvious valve handles or anything.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The top piece looks like the handle. No brand or model number on it?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

FOUND IT




Mapa Pedestal Hydrants


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> FOUND IT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweeeeeeeeetttttttt


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

skoronesa said:


> The top piece looks like the handle. No brand or model number on it?


Didn't have a whole lot of time to look at it. I see the company name on it now. Pretty neat setup.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I wish more rooftops had a water source for washing air conditioners here. There’s no fear of freezing so I’m not sure why they don’t.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Debo22 said:


> I wish more rooftops had a water source for washing air conditioners here. There’s no fear of freezing so I’m not sure why they don’t.


Might have to do with cost. More likely, lack of product knowledge among specifiers (ie. architects and plumbing engineers).


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> Might have to do with cost. More likely, lack of product knowledge among specifiers (ie. architects and plumbing engineers).


I think it's mostly no one wants to make another hole in the roof that could leak, and who wants to see the pipe running up the side of the building?


----------

